# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در 6 VB >  راه اندازی سیستم تلفن گویا با API های ویندوز

## farzad_vb62

با سلام خدمت اساتید برنامه نویس ،
این چندمین تاپیک من در مورد سیستم تلفن گویاست. ولی نمیدونم چرا اصلا هیچ تاپیکی در این مورد به نتیجه درست حسابی نرسیده... :ناراحت: 

سوال اصلی من در مورد راه اندازی سیستم گویا با دو خط تلفن ( مودم ) هست. با کامپوننت های vtapi ، KDTELE و ... هم این امکان پذیر نشد... دیگه نمی خوام خطا و مشکلات تو این زمینه رو مطرح کنم.

ولی بهرحال مثل اینکه برای راه اندازی یه همچین سیستمی باید از API های خود ویندوز استفاده کرد. حالا اگر اساتید و برنامه نویس های محترم در این مورد اطلاعاتی دارن در اختیار ما هم قرار بدن تا مشکلمون حل بشه... :لبخند: 

با تشکر

----------


## mpmsoft

دوست عزیز من که عرض کردم خدمتتون از Tapiex.com استفاده کنید
یک ابزار به نام LineGroup داره که می تونید توسط اون از چند مودم بطور همزمان استفاده کنید

من 2 سال بیش چنین پروژه ای نوشتم و الان هم داره کار می کنه

----------


## farzad_vb62

آقاي pmsoft ممنون از توجه شما .... 
يک راهنمايي کوچيک بکنيد بد نيست ، يا فقط اون قسمت سورس که مربوط به دو خط هستش رو برام فرستين.(با سپاس فراوان)
هزينه اون هم هر چقدر بشه قبوووووووول !!!!

----------


## mpmsoft

این یک کد بسیار ساده جهت استفاده از چند مودم توسط TapiEx

Dim i As Integer
Dim TapiLine As ITAPILine

For i = 0 To List_IVR.ListCount - 1
 Set TapiLine = mTAPIEx.GetLineFromDeviceID(Combo1.ItemData(i))
 LineGroup_IVR.AddLine TapiLine 
 TapiLine.Open
Next

----------


## farzad_vb62

فقط مي خوام هر کسي زنگ زد يه شماره وارد کنه و معادلش از db خونده و فايل صوتي براش پخش بشه...!!
من همه کدها رو برايه يک خط با KDTELE نوشتم ولي وقتي براي دو خط مي خوام اين کار رو بکنم confilict مي ده و مي نويسه :

sound device is exclusively used by another application

آيا کد شما همزمان و به طور مجزا جواب ميده ؟!
در ضمن مودم ها بايد از يک نوع باشند يا نه ؟!
با تشکر از توجه شما

----------


## CaptainMassoud

سلام دوستان.لطفا اگر کرک برای KDTele 3.6 دارید لطف کنید و برام بفرستید.من برای C#‎.net می خوامش.

----------


## .:KeihanCPU:.

اگر قوانین سایت رو خونده باشین متوجه میشین که در خواست کرک خلاف قوانین میباشد

----------


## e601

> با سلام خدمت اساتید برنامه نویس ،
> این چندمین تاپیک من در مورد سیستم تلفن گویاست. ولی نمیدونم چرا اصلا هیچ تاپیکی در این مورد به نتیجه درست حسابی نرسیده...
> 
> سوال اصلی من در مورد راه اندازی سیستم گویا با دو خط تلفن ( مودم ) هست. با کامپوننت های vtapi ، KDTELE و ... هم این امکان پذیر نشد... دیگه نمی خوام خطا و مشکلات تو این زمینه رو مطرح کنم.
> 
> ولی بهرحال مثل اینکه برای راه اندازی یه همچین سیستمی باید از API های خود ویندوز استفاده کرد. حالا اگر اساتید و برنامه نویس های محترم در این مورد اطلاعاتی دارن در اختیار ما هم قرار بدن تا مشکلمون حل بشه...
> 
> با تشکر


با سلام

تا اونجایی که من میدونم و کمی هم تجربه در این زمینه دارم بهترین ابزاری که میشه همچین برنامه هایی رو نوشت همین KDTELE هست.
البته Tapiex هم ابزار خوب و ساده ای هست ولی امکاناتش به KDTELE نمیرسه. از جمله این موارد ارسال فکس هست که Tapiex نداره. ضمن اینکه همونطوریکه میدونید KDTELE دستوری داره که چندین فایل صدا رو میتونید بهش بدید و اون خودکار همه رو پشت سر هم پخش کنه ولی در Tapiex این کار باید دستی توسط برنامه نویس انجام بشه...

در مورد کار کردن با چند خط اگه نمونه کدهای ارائه شده به همراه خود ابزار KDTELE رو مشاهده کنید فکر میکنم ایده های خوبی بهتون بده چون مثال MultiLine هم همراش داره

البته منم یه مشکلی با KDTELE داشتم که البته پیگیری هم نکردم
اونم این بود که دستور ارتباط با خط داخلی در KDTELE چی هست و چطور باید اسن کار رو انجام داد؟
اگه دوستان کسی از این دستور استفاده کرده لطفا منم راهنمایی کنه

با تشکر...

----------

